# how to



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

its been a while since ive been fishing. last year all i did was fish during red season out at bob sikes and i must have caught over 50 bulls out there with my pregnant girlfriend. pregnant women = good luck... anyways this year ive caught lots again but i wanna try something new. 



can someone tell me what else is out there and how to catch em.. im really lookin for bait fish and sand fleas so i can catch sheephead pompano and flounder.



please tell me which bait for which fish, where, what time of the day? etc etc etc



also whats a good jig and what fish can i get with em,



thanks


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

the easiest thing i can tell you to do is start off by just buying some FRESH dead shrimp and some live sand fleas from a local shop, also get a few "pompano rigs" with several different size pyramid weights from 1oz up to 4 oz.

your rig should have a piece of shrimp on one hook and a sand flea on the other.

go out to the beacharound daylight or darkand find some deeper holes close to the shore.. set sand spikes in the sand about20 ftapart so they dont get tangledand cast out in the holes or in between the sand bars.

if you catch several pompano on strictly shrimp then go to shrimp on both hooks or vice versa with the fleas.

if you fish in the morning and arent having any luck then try bob sykes with the left over sand fleas and try for some sheepshead.

for sheepies use a small pole, i use a 6 lb setup, with a long piece of 20 lb flourocarbon and a #4 owner light wire circle hook and a small split shot if necassary.

cast up current from the pilings and allow the bait to drift by them keeping an eye on the line, if you see your bait stop drifting then reel up the slack and hold on because a lot of the time you wont feel a sheepshead bite.

good luck and i hope this helps


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

awesome. thats what i remember about pompano fishing and thanks for the help on sheephead. ill try that out this weekend for sure. how would u guys compare pcola beach vs johnson? where can u fish from the shore at pcola? dont u have to get on the pier?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

You don't have to be on the pier for pompano. Just find a good washout with some clean water. As far as sheephead....the pier would be your best bet.


----------

